# Wild camping - Article in June CCC magazine



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's an article in the CCC magazine for June (on page 15) which goes into the legality of wild camping in England & Wales and compares it with Scotland. Much of it is in relation to actual tent camping which of course the description wild camping would fit more effectively. 
The paragraph at the bottom of the page is interesting:-
"Although camping beside a road is not normally considered wild camping, it does take place and is lawful in Scotland. However, whenever possible, use an official campsite with sanitation facilities. If you do park up & camp, ask nearby residents before pitching if you are near housing. and remember, vehicles have a greater impact on vegetation, so park on hard ground or on a safe metalled area. Congregational roadside camping can cause significant problems - avoid places that are at risk of being overused. Take particular care with toilet hygiene. If you want a place for a few hours sleep, then pitch late, leave early and be unobtrusive."

sensible stuff, and most of it applies to motorhomers, and I would hope that those on here would apply these "rules".

Contrast this with the attitude of the Caravan Club to wild camping referred to in my original post in 2005 and discussed at length here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5031-75-days0-orderasc-.html

(note that I used Stella2 just after the "great crash"!)

It just shows the difference in attitude between the 2 clubs; CCC acknowledge that wild camping goes on, and advises what to do to minimise the impact on the environment, and even provides facilities for motorhomers to dump, load up water and use the showers & other facilities without stopping overnight. The CC say it's completely illegal, you shouldn't do it & you invalidate your membership if you do! And of course they don't allow a dump facility, because it would encourage wild camping.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You make an excellent point and the article certainly does show a marked contrast in Policy between the clubs-though I suppose as it implies, this difference originates from the "Tenting" aspect of the C&CC. The CC has much to learn if it professes to reflect the views of its members.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

bognormike said:


> It just shows the difference in attitude between the 2 clubs; CCC acknowledge that wild camping goes on, and advises what to do to minimise the impact on the environment, and even provides facilities for motorhomers to dump, load up water and use the showers & other facilities without stopping overnight. The CC say it's completely illegal, you shouldn't do it & you invalidate your membership if you do! And of course they don't allow a dump facility, because it would encourage wild camping.


The reason for this is because the CC is run by a narrow minded, self interest serving old boys club. :evil:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Krull.

Thats why we left both clubs years ago.

Aido


----------

